# Pains in lower right hand side of stomach



## Zoe24 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there I am new to this and have recently felt so alone with having IBS it's so nice to know your not on your own. I have had IBS for 9 years and it rules my life! I have the worst annexity ever because of it! I usuall either have constipation or diharea sometimes my stools are normal but my pain/cramps/ache is 80% of the time on my lower right hand side. I am convinced it's my appendix but I have had so many tests been in and out of hospital and have been told it isnt but I am not convinced! It hurts to laugh sometimes it's so horrible and the thought of sleeping scares me as I have to lie there and think about the discomfort.Does anybody else have these symptoms?


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

i am 13 and i have the same symptoms as you i get pain near my belly button but to the right of it. I thought it was my appendix but i have been to the hospital a million times and i have gotten cat scans, and it is not my appendix. i hate ibs and the worst part is having the pain.


----------



## Zoe24 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know. How often do you get it? Your 13







mine started mine started around this horrible isn't it! I have recently braught an IBS DVD of this web site it cost £60 but has very good reviews am hoping this works. The worst bit is trying to deal with it/ accept it and to know that we are ok and it isn't anything serious. It's just hard because when your in that much pain it's hard to beilivie that actually we are ok?


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

My right sided abdominal pain has steadily got worse over the 20+ years I have had IBS. Pain killers dont touch it and it is always there, it feels as though I have a cricket ball lodged under my hip and the most uncomfortable position is when I am sitting...It gets worse the most constipated I am, but even after a bowel movement (usually only brought on my laxatives), I am still left with a dull ache that never subsides...Test after test have revealed nothing to explain the pain, and I wish I could dismiss it but it always present and I have to sit sloched over to the left to slightly alleviate the pain.


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm having that at the moment - had it for the last 10 weeks - I feel so Ill with it - I want to feel normal again ! And my bowels seem to do what they want week by week and doesn't matter what I do or eat it sticks to its pattern but I never know what each week will bring - this is ruining my life now


----------

